# Hyperactivity??? Updated 11/12/17



## sabby52

Anyone got any experience they would like to share with me??

Thanks :flower:


----------



## BlueStar89

I don't have any personal experience, but I do work for a paediatrician and write lots of reports of children diagnosed with ADHD.

What you've mentioned would ring bells for me, but the assessor would need to have reports from school to see how he is there, would need to see the child themselves and assess. 

I think it is beneficial to have your son assessed as there are ways to help your son and the family should he be diagnosed (not always medication). I'm not sure how old your son is, but he may struggle later in his schooling and exams.


Please note that I am not medically trained and have not assessed your son. This is my personal opinion.


----------



## Cattia

I'm in the same boat with my son. I also had him assessed by the hv when he was three and was told he didn't meet the criteria for ADHD either. He definitely seems to have some some sensory issues going on and has real trouble regulating himself with his activity level. He has had trouble at school with his writing but that's improving. They say he is quite active but he's coping ok. At home I feel like he is struggling to contain his behaviour a lot of the time. Tbh I worry a lot about it being asd but then I'm not sure he fits that either as he is very sociable and has loads of friends at school. He can be anxious in certain situations though. He also has a super well developed imagination and is quite aware of others so I'm not sure that really fits asd either. His sleeping and eating are also fine. The thing that fits him best I think is sensory processing disorder. I'm wondering whether to leave things as he is coping at school or take it further. Would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Wombat

Girls.


Before you think about hyperactivity, see how your kids are after 3-4 hour hike/sport/ cycling.
If after a big physical endurance they still can't sit still, then yes, maybe.

I have two boys. Oldest one can spend 8 hours skiing (with a small lunch break). He is tired then!
But, usually, he goes to school, has a tennis lesson, can come home and STILL jump around and run around with his brother!
His concentration also is not best (but is improving the older he gets) and his marks in school are fine.

Youngest is a bit less active, but still.

I think, than most kids (especially boys) are just active. Not hyperactive, but active. Having much more energy than others.

What I noticed helps are regular physical activities (honestly, I can't keep up). He goes dancing twice a week. Has sports in school. Has tennis twice a week for 2 hours. And lots of outside playing when the weather is good.
Also, on the weekend we try to get out of the house and go for long walks/hikes. Sometimes swimming.

Don't worry. I am sure from your description he is fine.


----------



## sabby52

Thank you for the replies ladies :flower: 

I have made an appointment with our GP to get her thoughts on it.


----------



## Nibblenic

I would go consult further advice. 

My question would be would you want to medicate him, as they regularly want to medicate children with adhd. If you dont feel the need to medicate him, does he need a diagnosis? 

It can be a long road, especially if they are doing ok academically and generally school are happy. 

I wouldnt take into account the sleeping thing, there are plenty of kids with adhd that are able to sleep well, when in a good routine.


----------



## sabby52

Nibblenic said:


> I would go consult further advice.
> 
> My question would be would you want to medicate him, as they regularly want to medicate children with adhd. If you dont feel the need to medicate him, does he need a diagnosis?
> 
> It can be a long road, especially if they are doing ok academically and generally school are happy.
> 
> I wouldnt take into account the sleeping thing, there are plenty of kids with adhd that are able to sleep well, when in a good routine.


I wouldnt want to medicate but I may be able to get help calming him a little, we as a family are used to the way he behaves but I am worried that his friends are now starting to find him annoying, I did have a chat with him about personal space but I dont think it went in. Now that he is getting older I think he needs to learn to be a little calmer, I have been telling him off about his behaviour but now I am thinking maybe he cant help it :shrug: Over the past week or 2 I have started being a little more gentle on him and explaining why he cant do what he is doing so even if a trip to the GP gets me some help calming him that could be a start. Thank you :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

My son is the same, he come from a football class at 6 pm after long school day & he still have energy to play. If he doesn't have concentration issues, , DS goes to football, basketball, swimming, UCmas, Quran, arts, piano and coding but I still struggle to get him to calm down. 

School work is always boring, he sits on his chair then he starts to go around, he feels bored unless it is a bit challenging, he will not practice his spelling sheet, he doesn't see a point of practicing everyday when he can write the words without practicing. 

Look into his diet, a good multivitamin with high magnesium & calcium might help in calming him down, avoiding sweets and food colouring and so on. 

At school they keep him occupied, he doesn't like it if they tell him off, this is why he is well behaved, but when he comes back home his energy explodes. 

A long bath with few drops lavender oil calms him down, you can encourage him to wash his face at school to break the energy, water has a calming effect. 

I honestly wouldn't consider it as hyperactivity, I'm around loads of boys, my son is the easiest so far, at least he has amazing concentration, he gets his work done without much effort, the only thing that concerns me is the boredom, he gets bored easily & he becomes miserable.


----------



## sabby52

OmarsMum said:


> My son is the same, he come from a football class at 6 pm after long school day & he still have energy to play. If he doesn't have concentration issues, , DS goes to football, basketball, swimming, UCmas, Quran, arts, piano and coding but I still struggle to get him to calm down.
> 
> School work is always boring, he sits on his chair then he starts to go around, he feels bored unless it is a bit challenging, he will not practice his spelling sheet, he doesn't see a point of practicing everyday when he can write the words without practicing.
> 
> Look into his diet, a good multivitamin with high magnesium & calcium might help in calming him down, avoiding sweets and food colouring and so on.
> 
> At school they keep him occupied, he doesn't like it if they tell him off, this is why he is well behaved, but when he comes back home his energy explodes.
> 
> A long bath with few drops lavender oil calms him down, you can encourage him to wash his face at school to break the energy, water has a calming effect.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't consider it as hyperactivity, I'm around loads of boys, my son is the easiest so far, at least he has amazing concentration, he gets his work done without much effort, the only thing that concerns me is the boredom, he gets bored easily & he becomes miserable.



It may just be him, he may be a little bit immature compared to his friends or he may just need to get rid of build up energy. I have always said he behaves differently to other kids but now they are getting older it is much more noticeable. 

Got an appointment with his gp this afternoon just to see what she thinks. Thank you :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

Let us know how It goes Hun xx


----------



## alibaba24

I used to think my oldest was hyperactive she always seemed to have ants in her pants. But I think she just needs to expel her energy if she has a "houseday" shes a nightmare constantly going from one thing to the next. fidgeting. literally climbing the walls. But if shes had fresh air been out on her scooter playing with a ball. walking. whatever it may be. shes so much more chilled and quieter when we get back


----------



## Nibblenic

Hope the Dr's went well and they were able to give you a reasonable idea of what to expect from available services


----------



## sabby52

Thank you for all the replies, dont know how long it will take for his appointment to come though, she said it could be weeks or it could be months but once we have been seen I will update everyone :flower:


----------



## Nibblenic

Good luck Sabby, referrals for ASD/ADHD are a postcode lottery, it can be months or weeks depending. He is of an age where he can be diagnosed without a wait and see period. 

Sometimes can be helpful to keep a bit of a diary. Many aspects of ADHD and ASD cross over, maybe do some research and see where your gut tells you it is, you can have both.

Always about if you want to chat


----------



## Cattia

Let us know how you get on. He sounds so much like my DS, but mine is only 4, however he is noticably more of a handful than his friends! I am going to wait and see how things go as he gets older. Please keep us updated xx


----------



## wishingonastar

We are considering seeking assessment for adhd for our eldest. I am very anti labels on a child in general unless absolutely necessary so I'll be honest and say I've ignored a growing problem however it seems to have become unignorable! Just before easter hols the teacher said she spoke to someone at the door of the classroom for no more than 5-10 secs, turned back and everyone else still sat working and my child skidded to a halt where she'd been running laps around the classroom :dohh: I finally admitted to myself something doesn't seem right and now having read the adhd checklist on a few sites it seems she ticks most if not all the boxes although in my completely unqualified opinion I wouldn't say she's severe.

This still wouldn't be enough normally for me to seek professional input and I'd usually muddle through and avoid having her labelled however in this instance from what I've read it seems it would be unfair and likely put her at a disadvantage not to have her assessed for help. It said if not then the child can suffer in schoolwork and social connections and be labelled as naughty at school and fall behind instead of getting the help they need. 

For this reason I am now monitoring her behaviour with a view to getting an assessment and you should feel good that you are trying to get your son any help he needs as he should benefit greatly as a result :flower:


----------



## sabby52

Thank you so much everyone, I will definitely update this thread when he is seen :) 

I have removed alot of the info I put up due to someone repeating things I didn't want repeated :growlmad:


----------



## wishingonastar

Oh that's not good :(


----------



## sabby52

wishingonastar said:


> Oh that's not good :(

Its fine, I knew there was a chance she would and tbh I shouldnt have given her the ammunition :dohh: I just dont like certain people having too much information :flower:


----------



## wishingonastar

I'm the same...I now am very careful what I post as the world is a very small place!!!


----------



## sabby52

Update, 

we got or referral letter and it states he will be seen and assessed within 4 months as long as I attend the parent workshop 6 weeks before his appointment, my workshop should be some time in July and they expect to see my son late Aug/early Sept. :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Great you have ball rolling. We are looking at getting our child assessed too


----------



## sabby52

wishingonastar said:


> Great you have ball rolling. We are looking at getting our child assessed too

Thank you :flower: hope your referral goes as smoothly as ours has :thumbup:


----------



## sabby52

We have our parent workshop tomorrow afternoon, my son will have his first assessment 6-8 weeks after that. His new teacher has made a lot of comments about his fidgeting and talking, he is getting into a lot of trouble for leaving his seat and fidgeting with stuff on the table, I have explained to her that he just cant help it and that he is being assessed for adhd/add/asd but she didnt seem to care, she just said that she would have to keep punishing him :( I did send a fiddle toy to school with him (with her permission) but she tells him to put it away, the fiddle toy does help to stop him fidgeting and I have noticed it calms him a little, it even helps him sleep at night. 

But anyway parent workshop tomorrow so the ball can really start rolling after that :


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Keep punishing him???? I would not be happy with that.


----------



## suzib76

Teachers, well not just teachers, a lot of people struggle to accept these wee things without a diagnosis. They just can't make allowances and be understanding until they have that reason in black and white. When jack finally got his autism diagnosis it just felt like an explanation for everyone else, for us we already knew and already made these allowance and changes for him. I would be tempted to speak to school and make sure he can have his fidgety toy, they do help and if it works why take it away :( Hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## topsy

Hi hun i have no advice, just read through the thread and think we masybe in the same boat. my son only started school is sep, but is contently on the move-he is still on half days- the only one in his yr. He doesnt listen to the teacher and has got so frustrated has kicked and thrown toys.

we have been refereed to CAMHS.

How did your class go hun ? 

xxx


----------



## sabby52

The workshop just threw up more questions than answers :( 

When he was referred we were told he was referred for ASD and ADHD assessments but today we found out he has only been referred for ADHD assessments :( Now we have to start from scratch with a ASD assessment :nope: 

The pediatrician we spoke with today seems to think it isnt ADHD we are dealing with she thinks he has Asperger's :shrug: She said she cant wait to meet him as he sounds like a lovely innocent little boy and she cant wait to hear about his view of the world :shrug: 

So all-in-all dont know what to think, we have more questions than answers at the moment.


----------



## sabby52

Just thought I would do a quick update, Dec was seen at the ADHD clinic in March this year, she wants to reassess him in a years time (next March) wasn't enough evidence to diagnose but too much to discharge so waiting to be seen again. He was assessed for ASD in October and was diagnosed ASD on the day, he also has tourettes syndrome, anxiety problems (we have had a few frightening anxiety attacks :( ) and OCD. So to cut a long story short, I was 100% right when I thought there was a problem and I would definitely advise any one that has any concerns to get it checked out, Dec is a very well adjusted boy and doing extremely well in school which was masking alot of his problems. Still dont know how I feel and we still have our ADHD reassessment to go through in a few months time.


----------



## Nibblenic

Im so glad you go some where with the process. It takes such a long time doesnt it. 

What does your gut tell you about adhd? Would you consider medication?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad you are getting somewhere but sorry you have to wait until March for the next assessment. All the waiting must be really frustrating, but I hope that you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

Nibblenic said:


> Im so glad you go some where with the process. It takes such a long time doesnt it.
> 
> What does your gut tell you about adhd? Would you consider medication?

I would never have thought ASD, I always thought he was hyperactive so ADHD was my original thought, he still finds it hard to keep still, he fidgets alot, talks an extreme amount and over all always has too much energy, but because his attention is very good they wont diagnose ADHD. His pediatrician said the problem could be sensory and thats why he keeps needing to move around but I really dont know, I do know he has sensory issues regarding noises and smells so I suppose it could be sensory but I am not convinced. Hopefully we will get more answers at his review next month. x


----------

